# How to start competing?



## Muddy unicorn (21 August 2018)

My 15 year old daughter has spent the last couple of months getting to know her loan horse and now hes getting more exercise hes turning out to be a real sweetheart.  Hed only hunted and done cross country before so shes been introducing him to show jumps and hes doing really well - as long as the jump is high enough!  Anything under 80cm isnt a proper jump as far as hes concerned and he doesnt pick his feet up properly but happily pings over a metre plus.  

Shed like to start taking him out but Im not sure how she should get started - no-one else at the yard is that interested in competing.

We dont have transport so Ill need to hire a box which will limit outings a bit.  Any advice very gratefully received &#128522;


----------



## paddi22 (21 August 2018)

Are there any local yards around you that run shows that would be within hacking distance? would save you the box hire


----------



## Muddy unicorn (21 August 2018)

Sadly not - there are lots of places within 30 minutes drive but nowhere hackable


----------



## Shay (21 August 2018)

Where is your local pony club?  Thats a really good place to start getting competition experience.  And friends to go with!


----------



## Muddy unicorn (22 August 2018)

Would it be worth it to join at 15?  I have the impression that most pony club bees are much younger?


----------



## Starzaan (22 August 2018)

Pony Club, without question.


----------



## Shay (22 August 2018)

Pony Club membership runs to 25.  At 18 you are considered an "associate" and able to take part in associates camp and associate specific area activities.

Absolutely it is worth joining.  If you have the choice of more than one PC branch locally choose the one with more older ones but you'll find most branches have senior teams (16 - 19) in all main disciplines.  You can also compete individually.  Most of the competitors at the higher levels of PC National Championships are 19+ - and in dengie winter league.

If you start at prelim or 50cm jumping you will start off with 10 - 12's to begin with.  But as you progress you'll find the competitors get older.  You can also do your PC efficiency tests.  You can't actually do your B test until 16 or your A test until 18.

So - loads for you in the next 10 years of PC!


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 August 2018)

Trouble with pony club is you need to go to rallies quite regularly to be eligible for team selection which may be difficult given your lack of transport. Maybe other pony clubs are different but for ours you have to attend at least 3 rallies each year. Also - again some clubs may be different - but it is quite daunting to start out as a team member. Plus PC are very particular (to the point of preciousness imho) about things like tack and turn out. Tbh my kids have been competing at friendly relaxed local venues for over 2 years and only now feel ready to put their names forward for pony club competitions!

Whereabout in the country are you. Many venues run unaffiliated competitions in all disciplines: dressage, SJ, arena eventing, combined training, HTs and ODEs. Some are really relaxed and a great way to start out. Many run points leagues or have occasional special shows like a sash show, fancy dress, Christmas Specials etc etc.


----------



## Shay (22 August 2018)

The advantage of PC - well some anyway - is the availability of lifts!  As team co-ordinator I spend more time sorting out who can take who (usually for free) than who will go at all.  But I do agree it depends on the PC.  Some branches are more particular than others.


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 August 2018)

Another option is NSEA. You can compete as an individual if being part of a team feels scary. Or you can target grassroots competitions which are up to 70cm. If your school has NSEA membership then she can join that but if not it's really not hard to set it up yourself. I am team manager for our local school. We give lifts to each other too.


----------



## claracanter (23 August 2018)

Another option as she's a bit older is a Riding Club. See if there is one in your area. They tend to a much older membership and a nice mix of kids and adults. It might be a good place to start as they run clinics, competitions, etc. and are more relaxed than pony clubs. The British Horse Society website would be a good place to find if there is on in your area.


----------



## Muddy unicorn (25 August 2018)

Thanks for the advice.  Our local pony club has several members around her age so she&#8217;s going to try there.  There aren&#8217;t any riding clubs close enough to be practicable.

However she won&#8217;t be doing anything at all for a while as she&#8217;s broken her wrist and is in plaster for 6 weeks


----------



## henmother (25 August 2018)

claracanter said:



			Another option as she's a bit older is a Riding Club. See if there is one in your area. They tend to a much older membership and a nice mix of kids and adults. It might be a good place to start as they run clinics, competitions, etc. and are more relaxed than pony clubs. The British Horse Society website would be a good place to find if there is on in your area.
		
Click to expand...


I joined my local riding club for something like £25. Throughout the year they run pick your own dressage test days, combined training events with a fab camp in the summer . It's a good way to get discounted lessons / training from top instructors . Give her a taste for which discipline she'd like to compete in. Luckily for me I can hack along to main venue . Having no transport can be expensive , I used to pay £75 a pop to be driven along to the local unaffiliated dressage series . £75 for two tests , could only afford to do it every few months but it helped me realise I had to save up for trailer car , b&e test, trailer , trailer services and storage .
Best of luck to you and your daughter , I found it daunting at start. Didn't know what I was doing , still don't haha, but I also enjoyed taking hoss out to different places and to see different things . Have fun whatever you decide and never forget , there's always another day.


----------



## Red-1 (25 August 2018)

While she is off games with her wrist then I would suggest visiting shows to see what goes on there. See if she can help with the collecting ring stewarding, calling numbers, taking entries, fence picking... she will learn to feel confident in that situation.

Local venues to us have days where the day is set up for new people. Some are actually designated "Nervous and Novice" days where the courses are very low and have no fillers or doubles, and the people will be very helpful. 

Other days are designates "Stressless" where the competition will be similar to a show day, but, for dressage, the tests are further apart, you pick your own test and time, and you don't need to wear competition wear. Other days are "Clear round" days where the course is set up, the height changes in time periods and you get to go and practice round a course. Other days are set up with a competition course, and you hire the arena for half an hour. 


If you loom at the various venues there will probably be many options for activities to make the transition to competition easier. 


I would still say that going to shows as a spectator or helper would be the way to go for now though. She will see the collecting ring etiquette, know how to put her number down, where to enter etc.


----------



## JulesRules (29 August 2018)

I'd find your local riding club, find out when the next event is on and head down without a horse. This will allow you to get a feel for what is going on. Go and find the office or person taking entries and ask if they have time to answer a few questions. Watch a few classes and get chatting to people. Plenty of people at small local riding clubs are happy to chat and offer advice. 

Your local riding club may well also have a Facebook page  or group. Why not join or follow and ask for help there. 

Good luck!


----------

